# What icon objects do you think fit best with each MBTI personality type?



## Happy

Hey PerC members, 

I need some advice. I want to implement an icon that represents each type and I'm wondering what icon objects do you think fits best for each type. 


Here is my list....


* ENTJ* - Business Shirt and Tie





*INTJ* - Laboratory Test Tubes




*INFP* - Paper and Feather Pen




*INFJ* - Heart 





*ESTJ *- Sword and Axe




*ISFP* - Music Stuff




*ENFJ* - Shoes




*ENFP*- Ice Cream




*INTP* - Glasses




*ISTP* - Tools




*ISTJ* - Clock




* ESFJ* - Shield




*ENTP* - Gaming Controller




*ISFJ* - Band aid




*ESTP* - Cowboy hat




*ESFP* - Circus Juggling Balls
​ 






If you have other suggestions please provide them here with an ideal object icon and the image that you think would fit best with yours or other personality types.:happy:


----------



## cardinalfire

I don't get all of these examples ^^^ good though.

ISFP - palette










INFJ? Stained glass window?










ENFJ? Chalkboard? because they are teachers?


----------



## Ben

I object to glasses. I'd say computers are a better match for INTPs, but I guess they're generally an IN thing.


----------



## mutton

I really like the pallet for ISFP! 

Maybe a peace dove for ENFJ?


----------



## Happy

cardinalfire said:


> I don't get all of these examples ^^^ good though.
> 
> ISFP - palette





cardinalfire said:


> INFJ? Stained glass window?





cardinalfire said:


> ENFJ? Chalkboard? because they are teachers?


I like the palette and the chalkboard. Can you find cartoon icons instead of real life images though? This is where I get most of my icons...

Icon Archive - 28,500+ free icons, buddy icons, xp icons, vista icons, desktop icons



Ben said:


> I object to glasses. I'd say computers are a better match for INTPs, but I guess they're generally an IN thing.


Computers are ok but I believe it's too general, meaning it can fit with many personality types.



mutton said:


> I really like the pallet for ISFP!
> 
> Maybe a peace dove for ENFJ?


It needs to be an object.


----------



## Charlie Chaotic

ENFJ:
A mouth because they talk, A LOT. 
(I love everyone of you guys though, so don't take it as an insult.)









INFJ:
Stain glass windows but I think they would like this a lot because it is both artistic and emotional.










ENTP:
Satan. I mean our personality states we our like the devil. But it has to be a bad ass satan since we all know how awesome ENTP's are.









INFP:
A story book or a fairy. Something dealing with fantasy.









INTJ:
Glasses. I've seen a lot have glasses (I know there are probably a lot that don't though). Also, I think it looks very scientific.


----------



## Nearsification

Entps are the little paper clip that come up in Microsoft. Were fun and smart! :crazy:


----------



## Grey

I definitely think this is a good idea, but I do have some suggestions:

*INTJ*:








*ESTP*:







(Black hats are always better.)
*INTP*:








*ENTJ*:







(Despite their being called 'Executives', I think something less office-y would appeal better).


----------



## cardinalfire

Happy said:


> I like the palette and the chalkboard. Can you find cartoon icons instead of real life images though? This is where I get most of my icons...
> 
> Icon Archive - 28,500+ free icons, buddy icons, xp icons, vista icons, desktop icons
> 
> It needs to be an object.


Yes Boss! Icons... will do... thanks for the heads up... and link...



Charlie Chaotic said:


> INFJ:
> Stain glass windows but I think they would like this a lot because it is both artistic and emotional.


I'm glad someone gets the stain glass window thing...


----------



## Happy

Charlie Chaotic said:


> ENFJ:
> A mouth because they talk, A LOT.
> (I love everyone of you guys though, so don't take it as an insult.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INFJ:
> Stain glass windows but I think they would like this a lot because it is both artistic and emotional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENTP:
> Satan. I mean our personality states we our like the devil. But it has to be a bad ass satan since we all know how awesome ENTP's are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INFP:
> A story book or a fairy. Something dealing with fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INTJ:
> Glasses. I've seen a lot have glasses (I know there are probably a lot that don't though). Also, I think it looks very scientific.


How about a devil fork for the ENTP. haha. Though I can't seem to find any icons of it.



Jonnystorm10 said:


> Entps are the little paper clip that come up in Microsoft. Were fun and smart! :crazy:


LOL. 




Grey said:


> I definitely think this is a good idea, but I do have some suggestions:
> 
> *INTJ*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ESTP*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Black hats are always better.)
> *INTP*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ENTJ*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Despite their being called 'Executives', I think something less office-y would appeal better).



I like them all except for the INTP. Please explain the reasoning for that. 





cardinalfire said:


> Yes Boss! Icons... will do... thanks for the heads up... and link...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad someone gets the stain glass window thing...


Hmmm.. I think I saw some stained glass windows in the site I provided.


----------



## Grey

The line of reasoning I had for the INTP was analyzing the big picture - not quite glasses, but I think something more encompassing would befit them, hence the planet.


----------



## Happy

Grey said:


> The line of reasoning I had for the INTP was analyzing the big picture - not quite glasses, but I think something more encompassing would befit them, hence the planet.


Since you put it that way, how about a sextant with a planet.


----------



## luige06

*Reply to icon ideas*

I think a spring would work better for ENFP instead of the ice creame cone


----------



## Grey

I certainly believe that the new INTP icon you proposed is better, especially over mine.


----------



## Charlie Chaotic

I think that new icon would work really well for an INTP.

Yea, and a pitch fork would be awesome too.


----------



## Irulan

Give us a fancier heart. Or, like, a heart with _wings._ And the heart should be a slightly darker shade of red. And it should have a slight blurriness around the edges - like it's part of a dream. I know you are looking for something simple too though. I'll see if google has anything with the balance I am picturing in my mind.

Eh, I can never find a good enough picture. I have issues with perfectionism.

Oh! Oh! I just looked up perfectionism and found this:










hahahahaha

No, not really.


----------



## Ignus

This is perfect for ENFPs:


----------



## BehindSmile

Hmm Band-Aid for ISFJ? This makes me kinda sad. (hahaha I guess that fits with sensitivity??) Is it because ISFJs are "wounded" or help patch up people?


----------



## Yann

yes:
INFJ, INTP, ISTJ, ENTJ

not sure:
INFP

not at all:
ENTP


----------



## Siggy

Suit and tie, great for a MALE ENTJ, but how about something gender neutral? suitable for the guys and the gals


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

ESFP: Disco ball
ESTP: Condon
ESFJL Maid outfit
ESTJ: M-16
ISFP: Self manga sketch
ISTP: Wrench
ISFJ: Tea tray
ISTJ: Clipboard
ENFP: Confetti
ENFJ: Smiley face
ENTP: Loudspeaker
ENTJ: Bullwhip
INFP: Violin
INFJ: Poem
INTP: AK-47
INTJ: Nuke


----------



## Kisshoten

a better looking and suave satan would be just perfect for ENTPs


----------



## firedell

ISFP










​


----------



## Happy

luige06 said:


> I think a spring would work better for ENFP instead of the ice creame cone


I do too. Go find me a spring. 



Irulan said:


> Give us a fancier heart. Or, like, a heart with _wings._ And the heart should be a slightly darker shade of red. And it should have a slight blurriness around the edges - like it's part of a dream. I know you are looking for something simple too though. I'll see if google has anything with the balance I am picturing in my mind.
> 
> Eh, I can never find a good enough picture. I have issues with perfectionism.
> 
> Oh! Oh! I just looked up perfectionism and found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaha
> 
> No, not really.


There are a few heart icons I saw that look better. I just wanted an opinion about the object not the image. I'll find better ones once I get confirmation on the objects.




Ignus said:


> This is perfect for ENFPs:



Only objects. 







BehindSmile said:


> Hmm Band-Aid for ISFJ? This makes me kinda sad. (hahaha I guess that fits with sensitivity??) Is it because ISFJs are "wounded" or help patch up people?



The latter little Ms. Nursy. 






Dear Sigmund said:


> Suit and tie, great for a MALE ENTJ, but how about something gender neutral? suitable for the guys and the gals


Technically its a shirt and tie. I see strong and confident females wearing it all the time. I think it is a great representation of ENTJ females because they like to take charge.






Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ESFP: Disco ball
> ESTP: Condon
> ESFJL Maid outfit
> ESTJ: M-16
> ISFP: Self manga sketch
> ISTP: Wrench
> ISFJ: Tea tray
> ISTJ: Clipboard
> ENFP: Confetti
> ENFJ: Smiley face
> ENTP: Loudspeaker
> ENTJ: Bullwhip
> INFP: Violin
> INFJ: Poem
> INTP: AK-47
> INTJ: Nuke



The only one I liked was the ENTJ whip. 



Dante said:


> a better looking and suave satan would be just perfect for ENTPs


Devil's pitchfork is better. 



inebriato said:


> ISFP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I like it. I might use this one.


----------



## Korvyna

I'm impatient, social, and constantly looking up new things that I want to know more about.... My iPhone is my ideal icon. I can get in touch with my friends with it, I can look up the things I want to know more about without waiting till I can get to a computer! roud:


----------



## Liontiger

I like the idea of the planet and measury thingy for INTP, Lance. I also think the cowboy hat is a good choice for ESTP.

I personally don't like the idea of a pitchfork for ENTPs. I know it's funny, but I don't think it would be an accurate representation of us when all the other ones are serious. The joystick is on the right track, but could we maybe get a playstation controller? Something a little more high tech? I was trying to think of a video game character that would be good to represent us, but I couldn't think of an easily recognizable one :/


----------



## nicesocks

A game pad for ENTP? Really? I mean, I like games as much as the next guy... but I don't think that's the end all be all for me.









How about a ENTP tornado? A whirlwind of chaos.









How about an ENTP spy? A force of intrigue.









How about an ENTP "1-UP" can. I liked that image for us. ^_^


----------



## Liontiger

nicesocks said:


> a game pad for entp? Really? I mean, i like games as much as the next guy... But i don't think that's the end all be all for me.
> 
> How about a entp tornado? A whirlwind of chaos.
> 
> How about an entp spy? A force of intrigue.
> 
> How about an entp "1-up" can. I liked that image for us. ^_^


NINNJJAAAA!!!!!
























(iwantcaps)


----------



## Kevinaswell

I'm not feelin' the glasses, even though I sport 'em proud.

I'd prefer just a straight up brick wall to be our icon 

I think it's a pretty good visual summary.

"What's behind it?! Is it sweet?! Why is there a wall?!?!"

I will probably object to any icon that implies materialistic interests as opposed to cognitive experiences...

I mean, what about the INTP that wants to protest shitty laws, and could hardly care at all about planets and measurements?!?!

Both of those are ultimately trivial anyways :O


----------



## luige06

Happy said:


> I do too. Go find me a spring.
> 
> 
> .[/QUOTEI'm looking for you one, but I might just have to end up making one
> Hope I can do it haha.


----------



## Quin Sabe

nicesocks said:


> A game pad for ENTP? Really? I mean, I like games as much as the next guy... but I don't think that's the end all be all for me.
> 
> How about a ENTP tornado? A whirlwind of chaos.
> 
> How about an ENTP spy? A force of intrigue.
> 
> How about an ENTP "1-UP" can. I liked that image for us. ^_^



I second any of these. roud:


----------



## Halfjillhalfjack

The idea is absolutely fantastic!!!! I really, really like it!

...though I have to reject the heart for the INFJ....I know where it's coming from....but..... I liked the idea with the poem better!


----------



## Sily

Hehe... I love the icons on this site and also some of the new ones. I'll look around for INFP ones. I think an excaliber sword would do: "...The INFP is the Prince or Princess of mythology, the King's Champion, Defender of the Faith, and guardian of the castle. Sir Galahad and Joan of Arc are ..."


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya

_[Ni]_ I connect much to the whole.








_[Ne]_ I see much in all.








_[Ti]_ I contour the rigour.








_[Te]_ I yield force to elicit reactions.








_[Si]_ I see through that which was.








_[Se]_ I intergrate to be.








_[Fi]_ I value for it to matter.








_[Fe]_ I conform for unity.


----------



## Nearsification

Entp!


----------



## Linesky

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> *Picture Showcase + Definition*


= Wiiiiin !!


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya

Mercurius said:


> = Wiiiiin !!


Te was difficult. I thought a picture of a crow creating ripples (effect) and defying gravity (force) was appropriate.


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya

Oh, and I have a theory now that introverted processes act as an instigator for extroverted process now. For example, Fi devises values for Fe to follow or Ti provides a structure for Te to utilize.


----------



## Linesky

And Se wants to merge with the physical -> to 'be' is not meant philosophically.

And when saying Fe 'conforms', it could imply it conforms to a(n Fi) value related to a care for harmony and co-operation, however Fe leading people may not need to take that leap as it comes to them in a very natural way.


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya

Mercurius said:


> And Se wants to merge with the physical -> to 'be' is not meant philosophically.


The 'experience' for the definition to be precise. It's an adaptive process that has one attach to the object and truly experience it.


----------



## Dominion

I think a puzzle piece would be better fitting for ENTP. While I'm sure many play video games, I think that it's universal for ENTP's to want to use thier skills to solve things, from actual puzzles to working an argument to come out in your favor.


----------



## Hikari

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, why is INFJ a sheild?!?!?!?! The heart one is so much better!!!!!


----------



## JulkaWilCZuR

*Reply*

I agree with Hikari =] thx for changing it back


----------



## Nearsification

I hate the light bulb for ENTPs.....


----------



## la musa candido

sorry i'm too busy to find the icons but here are some ideas.

apple and chalkboard-enfp
campaign sign-enfj
whoopee cushion-entp
heart-esfj
shield-infj
magnify glass/sherlock holmes hat/book-intp


----------



## StandardLawyer

Black cowboy hat.
No complaints.
Awesome.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34

* ENTJ* - 
How about something that says world domination? (could also give to INTJS but I think it suits ENTJs more). 

You could use an earth with hands on it with flames or a pair of malevolent eyes in the background.

or it could just be an evil looking throne.
here we go: 











*INTJ* - chess piece (king)









I do like Keno's mice and DNA symbol


*INFJ*- A compass rose.
A heart would be good... but this is pointing more towards Fe, and INFJs are Ni dominant. Ni has been called an "internal compass" so this icon is very symbolic.












*INFP* - a flower













*ENFJ* - a stethescope














*INTP* - It's me!









Pi symbol ftw!

*ISTP* - Motorcylce




*ISTJ* - Wouldn't a watch give a clearer message than a clock?













*ENTP* - A Monkey (if the ENTPs have their way it will have to be a Ninja monkey)



















*ISFJ-*
Well, if we give INFJs something else, we could always give them the heart.

*ESTP-*
I agree that black hats are better

((if you want to use any of the pictures I have shown here, I could edit the image into an appropriate icon))​


----------



## Hikari

Heart! Heart! Heart!


----------



## chinesefries

Sorry if I seem a bit slow but, can someone explain to me the cowboy hat (and possible black color) for ESTP, and the ice cream for ENFP,or the apple & chalkboard?  ....


----------



## Hikari

I do quite like the idea of a compass for INFJ


----------



## StarTiger

object to shoes and ENFJ -- ENFJ's are N's and aren't as much about acting as about feeling and intuiting


----------



## Vanitas

I like the crown, thanks. :happy:


----------



## justinhammar

For ENFJ, how about a creative dessert?


----------



## decided

Hikari said:


> I do quite like the idea of a compass for INFJ


Me too. It reminds me of our determination to find our own way, and also to be able to help others. Also makes me think of safety and guiding loved ones home.

The INFJ type as described as being really complex, so emphasising the 'protector' aspect with the 'protector' title and the 'shield' icon seems like an overly simplified representation to me.


----------



## miamano

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ESFP: Disco ball
> ESTP: Condon
> ESFJL Maid outfit
> ESTJ: M-16
> ISFP: Self manga sketch
> ISTP: Wrench
> ISFJ: Tea tray
> ISTJ: Clipboard
> ENFP: Confetti
> ENFJ: Smiley face
> ENTP: Loudspeaker
> ENTJ: Bullwhip
> INFP: Violin
> INFJ: Poem
> INTP: AK-47
> INTJ: Nuke


I like confetti!! Dopn´t know why, but it´s much more compelling than ice cream. Maybe cause I don´t like sweets. but party, yes! Anytime, anywhere!

It might be hard to find a good icon of confetti though ...


----------



## miamano

Keno said:


> the test tubes fit the intj. regarding grey's idea, not all intjs may be huge chess
> 
> and when i think of istps, i think of boats:


ISTPs as a boat would be nice! My son is an istp and I think it would fit him perfectly! It´s sun and solitude and nature and quite elaborate mechanics, use your body, well everything that makes him happy.


----------



## The Proof

I agree as long as you remember that I NFJs are not all heart, that J at the end can be real rough and is also a source of power; at his best, an INFJ is a loving, intellectual powerhouse


----------



## Nearsification

I still hate the entp light bulb.


----------



## OlderGuy

I like the effort; glad you are working the details. I like the shirt and tie (but I'm a guy) instead of the crown for ENTJ, because it implies some royal birthright. We prefer to think that we got where we are by doing well in a meritocracy and we are now running it behind the scenes or out front.

Maybe an icon of White House Chief of Staff Rahm Emanuel. )


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34

created icons for those types still objecting. Size is the same as for the other icons so these could actually be used.

ENTP
Ninja Monkey!









INFJ (this one taken off the site)
Compass









ENTJ
Executive/World domination Chair

















edit: How do I get the backgrounds to appear blank on this forum... they are solid colored. that usually happens automatically.


----------



## Shifterred

Not to be a trouble maker, being a newb and all...but...why are ISTJ's a clock? Shouldn't we be some sort of...Justice-y...thing?

Ok, let me sound a little more intelligent about this, now. Haha.

I understand the desire to point out ISTJ's rule/law abiding nature. Seeing as I, an ISTJ, am very strict in that area myself. So, to me, the clipboard does make a certain amount of sense.
The clock, I can gather, is referencing our little issues with punctuality? I would certainly vote for the clipboard over the clock. But that is just my personal opinion. I cannot speak for all of my type. Hee. 

Even so...a clipboard doesn't really appeal to me.

I don't know. Perhaps I'm just jealous of all the cool stuff that the Extroverts get. D:


----------



## JFrombaugh

My turn. I got some good ones...
* 
ESTJ - Police badge*









*INFP - Flowers*










*INFJ - Crystal Ball*









*
ESTP - Black belt*









*
ISTJ - Business Suit*










*ISFP - Paintbrush & Palette*










*INTP - Glasses*










And that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Hikari

I like the idea of paintbrush and pallet for ISFPs. ISFPs are awesome!!!!!
and for the INFPs flowers....hmmmm I love flowers....


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34

found some of the icons that have been mentioned... or as close as I could get.

ESTJ (badge)

















ISFP

















ISTJ (Watch)
http://www.iconarchive.com/icons/mad-science/olive/32/Rolexxx-Watch-icon.png

INFP








flower - Google Search

INTJ
(Another compass icon)


----------



## Sily

INFP flowers.... GOOD! It didn't even occur to me.


----------



## Vanitas

OlderGuy said:


> I like the effort; glad you are working the details. I like the shirt and tie (but I'm a guy) instead of the crown for ENTJ, because it implies some royal birthright. We prefer to think that we got where we are by doing well in a meritocracy and we are now running it behind the scenes or out front.
> 
> Maybe an icon of White House Chief of Staff Rahm Emanuel. )


They're using Napoleon's crown. ; ]
(actually, not quite, but the maker of that icon set apparently intended it that way --I downloaded the set and it's the file name)


----------



## thehigher

I don't get flowers. I mean I get it. I just don't like em.


----------



## Vaka

I'd say a bird for ENFPs because we're free...I know the most often associated qualities of ours are spontaneity and partying type people who love ot be around people, but we're all free people who don't want to have one option...we don't want to have a schedule and we don't want to live routine lives to where we knows what's gonna happen next...and we're the complete opposite of perfectionists; We're free and go where we want because we know we can go anywhere in life...and we sometimes don't really know where that is










And it's a colorful bird which represents what colorful people we are...we can be extremely silly and extremely serious and everything in between


----------



## Shifterred

I don't wanna be a watch or a business suit.

I wanna be something _cool_. Like a fire breathing tiger! 


--
This Whine-a-nation was brought to you by the more childish side of this ISTJ and viewers like you. :laughing:


----------



## tehTerminator

If you haven't already decided and would like to hear my opinion, I personally don 't think the paper- feather-quill fits INFP, or at least not at all me, since I'd never use a feather quill because the making of that quill could very well involve injuring birds, and if it didn't it would still be "advertising" using animals for commercial purposes which I'm very much so against.
Maybe a normal pen or a different looking heart from the INFJ icon? I dunno, wish I could be of more help.
Also thank you very much for all the work (I'm guessing?) you have put in to this wonderful forum. :happy:


----------



## zwanglos

Gotta admit, I really don't like seeing the icons displayed in those garish colors on the main forum page :x Looks tacky to me.


----------



## Vanitas

I prefer the old listing, as well.


----------



## StandardLawyer

zwanglos said:


> Gotta admit, I really don't like seeing the icons displayed in those garish colors on the main forum page :x Looks tacky to me.


*Same thoughts exactly.*


----------



## nixe

I'm not really feeling any of the proposals so far for INFP or INFJ.

As for INFP, the category to which I belong, any icon that suggests a particular creative or artistic affinity is going to fall flat with me. I can't write a story to save my life. I tried taking a class once, but it didn't help at all. I did come away with the very interesting conviction that my teacher and I probably shared a learning disability, but that's about all I got from it. I very strongly like some music but tend to take it in small doses, and usually for very functional reasons, like improved concentration or something to dance to. I haven't touched my music library for weeks, which is about normal, and feel annoyed when people try to get me to listen to a song.

I don't mind some of the other suggestions involving fantasy or flowers, but I have to object anyway on behalf of our male INFPs. The perception of INFPs I think is already rather distressingly feminine. Can we find something more inclusive?

Even though it just a thought, I liked the suggestion of water.

And for INFJs, my sister is in this category. A heart is not wrong, exactly, but it is really different than anything a person would probably think when meeting her. She is a scientist, and though her motivation is deeply personal and has to do with righting what she sees an an intolerable oversight in society, you might see the evidence of her drive but you would never discover the nature of its source without knowing her for months, and becoming one of the rare people she trusts that much. From the outside it looks like powerful but generic ambition. She is sometimes painfully shy but opinionated. Her insight is rare and cutting, but people are often a mystery to her. All our lives she has told me stories of the people around her and I have explained, to the best of my ability, what they mean.

You would not go to her for healing. You would go to her for her hidden strength and ferocity. She has always known exactly where to draw the line, and that is her deepest core, unmoved by outside influences or self-doubt, making short work of complexity, even conflicting or misleading information. To me, if you will forgive me while I wax hyperbolic for the sake of imagery, she is a mercenary hero or possibly a sleeper agent disguised as a meek young woman. Her power and perception are emotional, but her weapons are pure intellect, and if you could see them coming that would mean it was already too late to dodge.

I don't have the slightest idea how to represent that in an icon. I apologize for that, because I'd love to be able to offer a physical contribution rather than this, which really doesn't directly contribute to the cause.


----------



## WildWinds

If you want a cheeky one for ENTP:


----------



## miamano

queenofleaves said:


> I'd say a bird for ENFPs because we're free...I know the most often associated qualities of ours are spontaneity and partying type people who love ot be around people, but we're all free people who don't want to have one option...we don't want to have a schedule and we don't want to live routine lives to where we knows what's gonna happen next...and we're the complete opposite of perfectionists; We're free and go where we want because we know we can go anywhere in life...and we sometimes don't really know where that is


 I completely agree! A bird would be perfect!


----------

